# Sat. Edge/yellow gravel trip



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm looking for 2 to split cost for a trip to the edge/yellow gravel, or where ever we can find fish. cost likely to be between $60 to $80 a piece, split b/n 4. PM or call 573-424-8007. I plan to leave around 0600 and be back no later than 1700.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Man you guys are killing. I'd love to go but I'm stuck on a 24.:moon Y'all have fun though


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm jonesin, wish I could go but I'm broke. I hope ya'll tear them up,but leave a few for breeding stock for next season.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Ive been hearing about this yellow gravel? Is it outcroppings and is any of it shallow enough to dive?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Brandy (11/29/2007)*Ive been hearing about this yellow gravel? Is it outcroppings and is any of it shallow enough to dive?


ON NITROX.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Deeplines (11/29/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *Brandy (11/29/2007)*Ive been hearing about this yellow gravel? Is it outcroppings and is any of it shallow enough to dive?
> ...


You can go deeper on air. Is any of itlime stone and within 170ft?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Brandy (11/29/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *Deeplines (11/29/2007)*
> ...


Yea, you can go deeper on air, I'm a little aware of that but.......................( you take your chance.)



Yellow Gravel is around 240-300'


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Jeremy, I am going to try to make it out there tommorrow as well butdepending ontheweather we may stay in the bay.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Deeplines (11/29/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *Brandy (11/29/2007)*
> ...


Let's see...risk narcosis or risk OxTox and possibly still get narc'd...I think I'll take door number 1 or better yet, dive trimix.

Harry


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

my suggestion is if you are not experienced in deep water diving/trimix DON'T DO IT. There is nothing down there worth your life. And for sure don't dive nitrox that deep. Oxygen toxicity is not forgiving at all, or it will be boom boom out goes the lights.


----------

